# ABUS - automated breast ultrasound



## inc1961 (Aug 27, 2014)

We have a client billing Novitas (Medicare jurisdiction L or New Jersey)
we currently bill with CPT 76645. It is our understanding this is the only code to use for breast ultrasound regardless of automated or not. 

Does anyone else perform this procedure and have success billing Medicare with any other code?  Are you aware if there any Local Coverage Determinations for the code or other codes you bill with?  

I have not been able to locate any info. 
Thank you in advance. 
Sharon


----------

